# Omar Ortez Originals Belicoso Cigar Review - Not smokable



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Barely lit...and the draw was the tightest I have ever had...horrible.

Read the full review here: Omar Ortez Originals Belicoso Cigar Review - Not smokable


----------

